
Justice Department Drops Request for IPs of 1.3 M Visitors to Anti-Trump Site - tareqak
https://gizmodo.com/justice-department-drops-request-for-ip-addresses-of-1-1798325300
======
tareqak
Original title: _Justice Department Drops Request for IP Addresses of 1.3
Million Visitors to Anti-Trump Site_ (12 characters too long)

Techmeme Summary: _DOJ says DreamHost warrant was too broad, states it has no
interest in records relating to 1.3M IP addresses of visitors to anti-Trump
site_

Dreamhost reply: _Narrowing the Scope_

[https://www.dreamhost.com/blog/narrowing-the-
scope/](https://www.dreamhost.com/blog/narrowing-the-scope/)

Dreamhost reply submission:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15077311](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15077311)

